# Diesel fuel pump repair



## pumptech (Apr 19, 2010)

Certified stanydyne and delphi pump tech. 20 years exp. Scott 214-926-7640


----------



## dragonrb44 (May 27, 2014)

My 64 ford 4000, 4cyl has diesel fuel in the motor oil. When checked oil was surprised to fine how clear it was, and 1" over the full mark. Oil is very thin, so pretty confident that fuel is going into the oil. Question is how it is getting in. Durning the winter, tractor stalled when fuel froze because of no additive. I am thinking maybe I messed up one of the O rings on an injector. I have never had one of these injectors out to inspect, but I understand there is an O ring. I remember turning one of the injectors in the block because the fuel line was so tight that the injector turned instead of the line connection nut.
I also removed the pump from the base of the tractor. Don't remember if there was an O ring on the injector shaft that fits down in the tractor. Just another consideration. I am just a jack leg mechanic, so looking for ideas.


----------

